# Residential Pricing



## Mdelg75

Hey all, I'm sure this question has been asked. I am new to residential plowing (always done commercial). question is, i have a customer whose driveway is approx 750 long by 30 feet wide. Quoted her $100 per push. Now it's a pricey quote I know, but it's kinda out of way, she's interested in it, but do you guys charge the same amount per push or do you give any kind of discount on the additional pushes. 

example: 2-6" $100
6.1-10"- $200 etc. Just to me seems awfully expensive for the larger storms, just wanted some of your opinions. Thanks in advance


----------



## cjames808

30’ wide driveway? That’s a small road. 

That’s not that big. Would take less than 5 minutes to do three passes.


----------



## EWSplow

Mdelg75 said:


> Hey all, I'm sure this question has been asked. I am new to residential plowing (always done commercial). question is, i have a customer whose driveway is approx 750 long by 30 feet wide. Quoted her $100 per push. Now it's a pricey quote I know, but it's kinda out of way, she's interested in it, but do you guys charge the same amount per push or do you give any kind of discount on the additional pushes.
> 
> example: 2-6" $100
> 6.1-10"- $200 etc. Just to me seems awfully expensive for the larger storms, just wanted some of your opinions. Thanks in advance


Per push is per push, but if you think you can still make money by giving a break on the 2nd push, they may not look elsewhere. 
If you can clear a path and move on and go back to clean up in all day events, you may want to charge differently. 


cjames808 said:


> 30' wide driveway? That's a small road.
> 
> That's not that big. Would take less than 5 minutes to do three passes.


3 passes on a 30' wide road seems unlikely.


----------



## acampbell

Mdelg75 said:


> Hey all, I'm sure this question has been asked. I am new to residential plowing (always done commercial). question is, i have a customer whose driveway is approx 750 long by 30 feet wide. Quoted her $100 per push. Now it's a pricey quote I know, but it's kinda out of way, she's interested in it, but do you guys charge the same amount per push or do you give any kind of discount on the additional pushes.
> 
> example: 2-6" $100
> 6.1-10"- $200 etc. Just to me seems awfully expensive for the larger storms, just wanted some of your opinions. Thanks in advance


I charge per push. Price is the same every time. I push every 2 to 4 inches depending on moisture in the snow. If it's a straight run with a place to put the snow, seems a bit high IMO. I don't accept jobs that are out of the way so don't really factor that in.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Sounds like your in the ballpark.


----------



## cjames808

EWSplow said:


> 3 passes on a 30' wide road seems unlikely.


Some have 10' plows .

Maybe 4 passes to look nice.


----------



## agurdo17

I wouldnt get close to 100. All my per push is the same price. The sooner I get back the less snow I have to plow.


----------



## blueridgeLC

750 feet x 30 feet ? And 100 is high ? We would be charging a few grand for the entire season for a driveway that size. Our residential cookie cutter two car garage drive ways are 50 per push. We don’t do per push. Contracts only per season no refunds. Emergency calls are double commercial or residential. But our res work is 500k and up homes area specific. And we basically bombard them with fliers all year through the mail service, always pays for it self.


----------



## leigh

Mdelg75 said:


> Hey all, I'm sure this question has been asked. I am new to residential plowing (always done commercial). question is, i have a customer whose driveway is approx 750 long by 30 feet wide. Quoted her $100 per push. Now it's a pricey quote I know, but it's kinda out of way, she's interested in it, but do you guys charge the same amount per push or do you give any kind of discount on the additional pushes.
> 
> example: 2-6" $100
> 6.1-10"- $200 etc. Just to me seems awfully expensive for the larger storms, just wanted some of your opinions. Thanks in advance


 How far is it from other accounts ? If you drive 10 minutes to get there who cares how long the drive is, you drop plow and push it .spend 10 -20 minutes doing a few passes and your good to go.100 $ seems fine, don't lowball yourself !


----------



## MetcalfeEnterprises

All of my accounts this year are residential and I charge a flat rate per push. The beauty about residential properties is that for the most part people don't care as much. If it snows all day long and you show up as soon as it lets up and plow out the entire dump all at once people are usually just fine with that in my experience. That being said if you show up in the morning and it's snowing like crazy and then you come back 4 hours later and do it again then they'll question you. I try my very best to only go out once. we've had snow events that go nonstop for two days and that's when I'll go out at night but even still you'll get half of your accounts question why you didn't wait and plow it all at the end.


----------



## Hydromaster

Depending on snow fall.

If it’s a 1”-5” storm I’ll wait until it’s over.
If it’s a 10”-20”+ storm I’ll plow it 2 or 3 times.

But then, my residential drives are all seasonal.


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Depending on snow fall.
> 
> If it's a 1"-5" storm I'll wait until it's over.
> If it's a 10"-20"+ storm I'll plow it 2 or 3 times.
> 
> But then, my residential drives are all seasonal.


If its snowing in the am and there's around 2" we'll do residentials. If it continues, we'll hit them again in the afternoon. 
Its mostly about timing. If the snow hinders going to work in the morning, or coming home at the end of the day, they get done. Clients never complain of over, or under servicing.

As for residential not being worth doing, that's BS.
A few years ago, I had an industrial property that burned up about 3-3.5 hours for 2". I dumped it because I could make more on per push residential in 3 hours than being stuck on 1 property. I also had the flexibility to hit commercial properties as needed.


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

I got a call for one time push and I'll like to see what other would price on this job. It's like 50 inches high as it's a 4 cars driveway . So I don't think $100 would be reasonble on this task. Let me know asap


----------



## dieselss

99.50


----------



## Mr.Markus

Doesn't look over 4 ft. 
Min 1 time $500+ tax.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Do it before it becomes cement ! Good luck finding the grass ?


----------



## EWSplow

Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> I got a call for one time push and I'll like to see what other would price on this job. It's like 50 inches high as it's a 4 cars driveway . So I don't think $100 would be reasonble on this task. Let me know asap
> 
> View attachment 201618


The whole width, or just what was done before?
Are you using a truck, or loader, or blower?
Can you back in the garage to push it out?
I'd probably say $200.


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

EWSplow said:


> The whole width, or just what was done before?
> Are you using a truck, or loader, or blower?
> Can you back in the garage to push it out?
> I'd probably say $200.


Truck with plow... It's not 4ft I'll say half of 1m heigh. Doing the whole thing


----------



## EWSplow

Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> Truck with plow... It's not 4ft I'll say half of 1m heigh. Doing the whole thing


You said 1 time, meaning that you won't get any repeat business?
If so, unless there isn't much travel time and you have nothing better to do, I think $100 US is too cheap. You can do the Canadian conversion.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I wonder how much they saved not having their snow plowed all winter or doing it themselves.
Your "free quote" and time waiting for a response, plus setting up a new customer in your accounting and remitting tax, risk of hitting covered objects/landscaping has to be reflected.
I can giggle any Ottawa snow contractor, it would seem the going rate for a double 4 car drive in the Ottawa area is as low as $365 for the season..


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> I wonder how much they saved not having their snow plowed all winter or doing it themselves.
> Your "free quote" and time waiting for a response, plus setting up a new customer in your accounting and remitting tax, risk of hitting covered objects/landscaping has to be reflected.
> I can giggle any Ottawa snow contractor, it would seem the going rate for a double 4 car drive in the Ottawa area is as low as $365 for the season..


I was thinking it might have been vacant, and now they need it cleared, because maybe it sold. 
I've run into that before,. They want a price on the spot and since he made the trip there to look at it, he could do it for whatever he decides, or drive away and eat the time it took to look at it.


----------



## SHAWZER

I would not want to clean that with a truck and blade , tractor - blower or loader only .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know other contractors who would do it this way too. Ive been at it for awhile, i have no interest in poor management.

If it was vacant and sold, great they have a windfall from the sale, get paid, if they are snowbirds coming home and gambled they wouldnt have to shovel, great get paid.


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

Mr.Markus said:


> I wonder how much they saved not having their snow plowed all winter or doing it themselves.
> Your "free quote" and time waiting for a response, plus setting up a new customer in your accounting and remitting tax, risk of hitting covered objects/landscaping has to be reflected.
> I can giggle any Ottawa snow contractor, it would seem the going rate for a double 4 car drive in the Ottawa area is as low as $365 for the season..


The process does very from between your price or higher depend on the size. Riaking any object is the issue.


----------



## jonniesmooth

I'm in the " how many times have you serviced your other accounts thos year" group.
And I saw one post st as thing seasonals in your area go as low as $365.
So if it's a $50 ,,drive and you have serviced your regular accounts 5 times that's $250 , so somewhere in there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ive been through this every year with one time , emergency customers since i started 30 years ago. I love to sell recurring service. Make you a good customer. You want to save money and gamble that if it gets bad you'll just hire it out. "Only clear me out if i call and I don't feel like it" , only you tolerate all the little events, pack them in by driving over it ,swear you'll shovel them in between but don't. Im now stuck with plowing 5-6 events bonded to the pavement , i charge too much and there is still ice on the drive.
$100 doesnt get me far anymore, you've made it clear its a one time thing you'll put up with me and set me up to fail your expectations, tit for tat, and im the crook.


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

Mr.Markus said:


> Ive been through this every year with one time , emergency customers since i started 30 years ago. I love to sell recurring service. Make you a good customer. You want to save money and gamble that if it gets bad you'll just hire it out. "Only clear me out if i call and I don't feel like it" , only you tolerate all the little events, pack them in by driving over it ,swear you'll shovel them in between but don't. Im now stuck with plowing 5-6 events bonded to the pavement , i charge too much and there is still ice on the drive.
> $100 doesnt get me far anymore, you've made it clear its a one time thing you'll put up with me and set me up to fail your expectations, tit for tat, and im the crook.


Are you saying one time isn't even worth it like this customer who contacted me in the picture I added? As I read that snowblower would be better for this?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im saying know what you are getting into.
They only use half their drive when they clear it, but want you to clear the whole thing.
There is a whole winter worth of snow on the right of that drive, and because you are a hired service their expectations will be higher then if they did it themselves...
You are done your route and making a special trip... Make it worth your while.
Only you know what you need to make.
Personally, myself, my tractor could bang that out in 5 min, but the tractor takes 30 minutes to cross town, 15 min prep and warmup, 1 hour to wash afterward. 
In the summer i have a float fee for bringing the tractor and hauling it back out. $150 each direction, that is my minimum. $300 before any work is done. Winter work is scheduled with multiple customers on a route. My route disperses those costs between all my customers. So one time customers dont get the advantage of the route price.


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

Mr.Markus said:


> Im saying know what you are getting into.
> They only use half their drive when they clear it, but want you to clear the whole thing.
> There is a whole winter worth of snow on the right of that drive, and because you are a hired service their expectations will be higher then if they did it themselves...
> You are done your route and making a special trip... Make it worth your while.
> Only you know what you need to make.
> Personally, myself, my tractor could bang that out in 5 min, but the tractor takes 30 minutes to cross town, 15 min prep and warmup, 1 hour to wash afterward.
> In the summer i have a float fee for bringing the tractor and hauling it back out. $150 each direction, that is my minimum. $300 before any work is done. Winter work is scheduled with multiple customers on a route. My route disperses those costs between all my customers. So one time customers dont get the advantage of the route price.


Do I take that I shouldn't do it with a truck and plow. Tractor would be a best bet?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do it with a truck, post video.


----------



## EWSplow

I had one very similar on a foreclosure where we were doing a rehab. Since it was close to an hour away for me, I actually found another guy here on PS who was closer. He did it so my guys could get in the driveway to work. It was worth every penny for me not to have to take the plow truck there to do it. Networking...


----------



## Randall Ave

Where are you putting the snow, and are you responsible for any lawn damage? I'd tell them at least$250.00. you don't know how much hard pack is there. And your going to need a blower if you don't have a loader.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> Do it with a truck, post video.


He could open the garage doors and push it in there.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> He could open the garage doors and push it in there.


Might want to pretreat the garage 1st. 
He'd also have to add some $ for propane and renting air dryers.


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

Randall Ave said:


> He could open the garage doors and push it in there.


Haha storage the snow in the garage


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

What would the cost be for one time with a u shaped driveway like on call when there's like 20 inches of snow? 100?


----------



## Kinport

Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> As I read that snowblower would be better for this?





Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> Do I take that I shouldn't do it with a truck and plow. Tractor would be a best bet?


Yes, a tractor with a mounted snowblower would be your best bet. That is a small driveway and it would be hard to stack all the snow where you want it with a plow truck. If it was me and I didn't have a tractor with a snowblower available, I would use a nice heavy duty 2-stage snow blower. From the looks of the picture it would take me about 1 hour or less and I would charge $125.00. If it was outside my service area I would add an additional mobilization fee.


----------



## Kinport

It's pretty clear from the picture they are only using the left garage door and that side of the driveway. If you only have to clear out the left side of the driveway, I would only charge $75.00.


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

Kinport said:


> It's pretty clear from the picture they are only using the left garage door and that side of the driveway. If you only have to clear out the left side of the driveway, I would only charge $75.00.


Ah 75 for one lane but like 200 for the whole. However they hired someone else to get it done. Oh well


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> I got a call for one time push and I'll like to see what other would price on this job. It's like 50 inches high as it's a 4 cars driveway . So I don't think $100 would be reasonble on this task. Let me know asap
> 
> View attachment 201618


50"???

Using a metric tape measure?


----------



## EWSplow

Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> Ah 75 for one lane but like 200 for the whole. However they hired someone else to get it done. Oh well


Maybe you're better off not doing it. There are easier jobs out there.


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

Mark Oomkes said:


> 50"???
> 
> Using a metric tape measure?


I'm just using a guess number without measurement. You know snow that haven't been touched all year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> I'm just using a guess number without measurement. You know snow that haven't been touched all year.


I also know the garage door is about 8' tall. And that snow isn't half the height of the door.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> Ah 75 for one lane but like 200 for the whole. However they hired someone else to get it done. Oh well


You were taking too long to get a price from us....I may or may not have sent a sub.


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

Mr.Markus said:


> You were taking too long to get a price from us....I may or may not have sent a sub.


Yeah I rather to take long so I can learn a price so I can be fully prepared for next year . As I felt like I charged a bit low from some of thos . Also I drive a 1500 not a 2500.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Practise question... How much is this drive worth...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Practise question... How much is this drive worth...?
> View attachment 201650


Murcan dollars or toonies?

PS That looks to be about 100".


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

Mr.Markus said:


> Practise question... How much is this drive worth...?
> View attachment 201650


Let me guess $50 power push. A good practice for sure!


----------



## dieselss

Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> Let me guess $50 power push. A good practice for sure!


50.00? Racing yourself to the bottom arent ja


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

dieselss said:


> 50.00? Racing yourself to the bottom arent ja


Are your referring to the whole driveway or what you just pushed? So my price is wrong then? What should I charge?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Murcan dollars or toonies?
> 
> PS That looks to be about 100".


Canadian loonies to stay on topic..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Canadian loonies to stay on topic..


I don't believe that was one of the choices...


----------



## dieselss

Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> Are your referring to the whole driveway or what you just pushed? So my price is wrong then? What should I charge?


You were a shoveler for 8 years and you have no thoughts on price or how long it would take?


----------



## Mr.Markus

To be clear i didnt push this drive its not one of mine, and yes, the whole thing to the garage. My point is if youve never been by it how do you price it, or even find it. I pass by it in the summer and i know there is a staggered wood retaining wall in there. Good luck...


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

dieselss said:


> You were a shoveler for 8 years and you have no thoughts on price or how long it would take?


When I was a shoveler for 8 years. Yes I had no such idea of all the cost as my driver didn't even talk to me about it. On the other hand I'm deaf so I'm missing out so much information. As for the timing, most of his contacts were commercial or high commission so I do residental. But I'll love to have commercial and high commission contract at some point. However I do 3 very small commercial contracts this yea .


----------



## jonniesmooth

Randall Ave said:


> He could open the garage doors and push it in there.


Maybe put an oven in there first and turn it on to melt it.


----------



## Cali.5Ton

Mr.Markus said:


> Do it with a truck, post video.


I did stuff bigger than this with my 2016 ram 1500 western midweight,

Higher front of driveway.
Just took it down 6"at a time with blade angled to highest . Pushed forward. Reversed taking IT down on reverse with back of blade and repeat.

Fun times
This this was personal after our record breaking snowfalls. I got out shoveling , but went around doing other driveways similar but the city municipal trucks never made it past mine at thst point,

I was charging minimum 125-150 with a shoveler , plowing onto sidewalks , no where else to put it...it was a state of emergency, was doing them for a full week. By end of it l it was 30-min-hour a driveway


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

Cali.5Ton said:


> I did stuff bigger than this with my 2016 ram 1500 western midweight,
> 
> Higher front of driveway.
> Just took it down 6"at a time with blade angled to highest . Pushed forward. Reversed taking IT down on reverse with back of blade and repeat.
> 
> Fun times
> This this was personal after our record breaking snowfalls. I got out shoveling , but went around doing other driveways similar but the city municipal trucks never made it past mine at thst point,
> 
> I was charging minimum 125-150 with a shoveler , plowing onto sidewalks , no where else to put it...it was a state of emergency, was doing them for a full week. By end of it l it was 30-min a driveway


150 a hour?! That's double from what I charged mine. I guess I undercharge! Damn me. Next yea !


----------



## Cali.5Ton

Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> 150 a hour?! That's double from what I charged mine. I guess I undercharge! Damn me. Next yea !


I had two shovelers chopping height down , and just for the Good image.

My first year. . . Learning curve for me....kept all my customers from first big snow event luckily by doing a above and beyond job.


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

Cali.5Ton said:


> I had two shovelers chopping height down , and just for the Good image.
> 
> My first year. . . Learning curve for me....kept all my customers from first big snow event luckily by doing a above and beyond job.


I know but 150. I thought up to 100 was fair. I guess I was mistaken for my first year. I guess over 100 is the answer


----------



## Cali.5Ton

Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> I know but 150. I thought up to 100 was fair. I guess I was mistaken for my first year. I guess over 100 is the answer


My friend , this was a 95cm snow fall. 3.5ft LOL

125-150was cheap....

I only charge 50-60 on doubles no shoveling, 25-30cm

80 for 4 car driveway .

Anything with 3-4ft berms anywhere at front of driveway and hard snow, neglected driveway throughout season. Definitly over $100.

I got a few gravy doubles and 4's that right side of road is downhill and can also push across street into no mans land . Downhill jobies onto sidewalk are best lol


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

Cali.5Ton said:


> My friend , this was a 95cm snow fall. 3.5ft LOL
> 
> 125-150was cheap....
> 
> I only charge 50-60 on doubles no shoveling, 25-30cm
> 
> 80 for 4 car driveway .
> 
> Anything with 3-4ft berms anywhere at front of driveway and hard snow, neglected driveway throughout season. Definitly over $100.
> 
> I got a few gravy doubles and 4's that right side of road is downhill and can also push across street into no mans land . Downhill jobies onto sidewalk are best lol


Fair enough. Most of your prices are similar but I get it. If 150 is cheap then I guess it should be 300?


----------



## Cali.5Ton

Not all that good you factor in drivin time to get labourer, navigate back To routes, getting lost, paying shoveler way to much , only doing 4-5 of these a day As we lost 30 min travel time every job then dropping labourer off . Gas , maintenance.

Lol I made my money in FUTURES.lol futures being repeat clients for next many years to come.


----------



## Cali.5Ton

Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> Fair enough. Most of your prices are similar but I get it. If 150 is cheap then I guess it should be 300?


Yes . What I'm saying is I'm new and any veterans we're charging 250-400 to clear this event .

Me being unexperienced it was a learning Curve. I knew guys were charging more and could guarentee they're arrival, I had to quote on phone with minimum , I was lucky to get tips from 3 people $25 extra on each.

This was a significant event,MY FIRST EXPERIENCE , I learned how To operate the controls the evening beforehand lol.


----------



## Cali.5Ton

So if I Came out of that on top with just missing a few mud flaps. My confidence is up!
I overheated once....scary....I had temps on dash but I let it slip. Cooled down in a hours 
I’m glad I got thrown inn the deep end. That’s how I learn. Lol


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

Cali.5Ton said:


> Yes . What I'm saying is I'm new and any veterans we're charging 250-400 to clear this event .
> 
> Me being unexperienced it was a learning Curve. I knew guys were charging more and could guarentee they're arrival, I had to quote on phone with minimum , I was lucky to get tips from 3 people $25 extra on each.
> 
> This was a significant event,MY FIRST EXPERIENCE , I learned how To operate the controls the evening beforehand lol.


OK 240 to 400 for a crew then what about 1 man just with a truck and plow


----------



## Cali.5Ton

Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> OK 240 to 400 for a crew then what about 1 man just with a truck and plow


Lol,

I am sorry ,
Are we still talking about the residential 4 car drive with two garage doors ??

For that by myself it doesn't look to bad, depending on compact of snow and if they wanted full driveway cleared , and snowpile location not an issue , I would do it for a $100 The way it is. If longer than a hour I would stipulate for $150. Plain and simple time is money and if you have To move the snow and continuously back drag and push out of way , and monitor for traffic and pedestrians,..

Once it's clear , future snow fall snow I would do $45-80 depending on events....

Il sometimes go by and do a quick clean up if I'm in the area for free if there was a small snowfall and they don't call. .. chances are they will call you when another small event happens offering you a minimum payment for a quick couple pushes .

in heavily residential areas I always do a quick push for free for residents If they are out shoveling after a big event and give them a card.....but chances are if they shovelin they ain't lazy an paying lol..

Gota find the houses with 2 apts in them who have 2-3 cars and 3-4 residents and are all laZy and they chip in $20-25 each together to get it done lol..... your getting $75 for a $50 Drive they only make paying $25 each lol.

Where I am . It's an entirely different world for snow clearing. I **** the bed this year, I had To pick up a second job to maintain payments on finance / LEase lol and I've been lazy
...
If I post in Facebook marketplace all groups plus kijiji before a storm I'll get 20plus phone calls 20 text and 20 kijiji mesages before I wake up....I should be up at 5 waiting for calls. But I'm playing long game , 5-7solid customers this year on Good routes, another 5-7next year, then a backup truck.

It's pretty much a toy at the moment and my neighbours are tickled pink with me


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care

Cali.5Ton said:


> Lol,
> 
> I am sorry ,
> Are we still talking about the residential 4 car drive with two garage doors ??
> 
> For that by myself it doesn't look to bad, depending on compact of snow and if they wanted full driveway cleared , and snowpile location not an issue , I would do it for a $100 The way it is. If longer than a hour I would stipulate for $150. Plain and simple time is money and if you have To move the snow and continuously back drag and push out of way , and monitor for traffic and pedestrians,..
> 
> Once it's clear , future snow fall snow I would do $45-80 depending on events....
> 
> Il sometimes go by and do a quick clean up if I'm in the area for free if there was a small snowfall and they don't call. .. chances are they will call you when another small event happens offering you a minimum payment for a quick couple pushes .
> 
> in heavily residential areas I always do a quick push for free residents If they are out after a big event and give them a card.....
> 
> Where I am . It's an entirely different world for snow clearing. I **** the bed this year, I had To pick up a second job to maintain payments on finance / LEase lol and I've been lazy
> ...
> If I post in Facebook marketplace all groups plus kijiji before a storm I'll get 20plus phone calls 20 text and 20 kijiji mesages before I wake up....I should be up at 5 waiting for calls. But I'm playing long game , 5-7solid customers this year on Good routes, another 5-7next year, then a backup truck.
> 
> It's pretty much a toy at the moment and my neighbours are tickled pink with me


Then we are on the same page. Thanks bro


----------

